# Macanudo 1968



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

This cigar was a disapointment read more here Humibase.com


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

=(

I'm sorry.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Well that sucks to have a cigar like that


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sorry that one turned out crappy for ya.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

I got the sampler pack, hope they turn out better than that one.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Mine are still sleeping.. Sorry to hear that they are bum..


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Mine was very good and didn't look like that. Sorry about that...


----------



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

I have the sampler pack and I hope mine don't turn out like that. Sorry about your cigar. 8 (


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

not burning to good uh?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

hmmm. give it another try


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

I may later but for $8.50 MSRP on the Robusto I don't know


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Our local had a coming out for these last Saturday. I thought these were good but worth 8.50 and up no. I di get 2 free robustos and they had a buy any 3 and get one free...


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

:arghhhh:


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear you didn't like it. I had one and found it rather enjoyable.


----------



## Tampadave (Oct 17, 2008)

Mine was really bad too, Very hard draw, little to no flavor, ammonia for the last 1/3.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

sorry to hear that Dave


----------

